

Brazil: hundreds of thousands of protesters call for Rouseff impeachment - bruna597
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/mar/15/brazil-protesters-rouseff-impeachment-petrobas

======
hudell
This protest got a lot of people with different opinions together. As
ridiculous as it sounds, some of them even want the military back in power.
Some people had swastikas drawn on their flags. Some others just want someone
else on power. All they have in common is their hate for the current
president's party, who won the last election with roughly 52% of votes.

~~~
martinrame
BTW, Brazil has a population of 200million, and this protest's had at most 1
million people. This isn't as representative of people's toughts as right hand
media tries to show.

~~~
dguaraglia
This is the only comment that rings true to me. I lived in Brazil for 7 years,
and yes, people were unhappy with Lula before they were unhappy about Dilma
Roussef. But overall, _poor_ people (which is a substantial part of the
population) were happy with their governments.

On the other hand, most people I knew voted for Lula and Dilma because they
actually benefitted from their policies. When Lula left power his approval
rate was something over 80%, which was better than any other president before
him. And yet, if you asked the right people, you'd the country was about to
explode because people were so unhappy.

~~~
andrenth
People are not happy here. The current president has taken unorthodox economic
measures whose results we are now seeing. Electricity is up around 60% since
last december due to the failure of the president's populist policies of
controlling prices. Same for fuel, because Petrobras wasn't allowed to raise
its prices, kept artificially low by the government in an attempt to control
inflation.

The president was reelected on a campaign of lies, and is now doing what she
accused and claimed her opponents would do, in one of the greatest cases of
electoral embezzlement ever seen.

No, people are not happy with this government, and no, it's not only the rich.

------
victor22
The current party has been in the power for too long (Lula 2x 4 years, Dilma
currently on her 2nd 4-year period). Petrobras, the largest company in the
country is government-owned and run and lost 80% of it's value in the past 5
years due to corruption. The Brazilian Real devaluated 60% in 2 years. People
have all the right to be pissed off. The biggest problem here is that the
opposition is also very corrupt, so people are not protesting in favor of
someone, but just against Roussef. Though situation.

~~~
dashoffset
> The biggest problem here is that the opposition is also very corrupt

Also, both situation and opposition have a very similar agenda.

